# Not using his foot



## DanielleEvan (Dec 26, 2015)

I came home from from a three day weekend and my mom said my 10 year old parakeet Toby isn't using his foot. His left foot is curled up and he seems to be unable to move it. He seems to be able to move his leg though. I've also notice he is shaking. He is eating, drinking still. I'm making a vet appointment just don't know when I'll be able to get one since the avian vet is there only every other week.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Put a towel on the bottom of the cage to cushion it in case Toby falls.
If you have platform perches, put those in the cage for him to ensure he has a stable place to sit.
Ensure he is warm enough and give him Guardian Angel or electrolyte solution.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...uardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html

Try to get him in to the Avian Vet right away. If the Avian Vet isn't available, see if you can find an exotic vet that treats small birds that can see Toby in the meantime until you can get him in to your Avian Vet.

Sending lots of healing energy and positive thoughts for little Toby.
Please keep us updated on his condition. :hug:*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that.  You can keep Toby warm by covering the cage on 3 sides with a blanket and you can also cushion the bottom of the cage with a small towel or t-shirt. If you don't have flat platform perches, you can get couple of these to place on the cage, so that your Toby is better able to rest his good foot.
It would be good to search for other alternatives in case your Toby needs to have an appointment sooner.

I'm sending my best wishes and hope Toby's condition improves soon.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear that little Toby isn't feeling well :hug: 

Aluz and FaeryBee have given great advice. I hope you're able to get him into a vet appointment soon! He may have had a stroke or a similar event that would temporarily paralyse his foot, or he could have hurt it in some manner. 

Either way, I hope he does well, please keep us posted on his condition! :fingerx:


----------



## DanielleEvan (Dec 26, 2015)

Toby went to the Vet today and it's highly unlikly his foot is broken.. It's worse than that he possibly has a mass or enlarged testical. The vet gave me the option of doing X-ray, but I declined not wanting him put under anesthesia. He gave him metacam for anti inflammatory. If he doesn't show improvement in the next three days he'll give me an antibiotic for Toby. The vet said he has lost weight. What are some foods I can give him to put some weight on him.
I'm going to the petstore today to buy hammock and taking out the perches per vet recommendation.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm sorry to hear about Toby's problems. :hug:

I would suggest you start giving him knotgrass as a supplement.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-hol.../347266-alternative-remedies-help-tumors.html

You can mix flax seed in with his regular food as flax has a higher fat content. However, it is still important that he have an overall healthy diet. Too much fat in the diet will not be beneficial.

Wishing little Toby all the best. 
Please keep us updated o how he's doing. :hug:*


----------



## DanielleEvan (Dec 26, 2015)

I don't believe he's going to live much longer. He is huddled up on a towel I tied up like a hammock. He started having diarrhea right after I gave him his medicine. He's still eating though.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

He could be showing a reaction to the medicine he has been given. Please try to be positive around him as he will pick up on your vibes. Toby has had an amazing ten years with you, how lucky for you both. Spend as much time as you can with him . Keep him warm my thoughts and love go to you and Toby. :yellow face 2:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Poor little Toby--I hope he pulls through. 

Cathy is correct, stay positive for as long as you can and keep on letting him know you're there for him. 

Even if he may not make it due to his age, I know he feels comforted by all you've done for him. 

I'm glad he's still eating, that's a good sign :thumbsup: 

Keep us posted on your precious little boy :hug: ray:


----------



## DanielleEvan (Dec 26, 2015)

Toby ended up passing away that night in my hands. Since he was resting on the bottom of his cage my mom held him than handed him off to me. I kept his body covered with a blanket leaving it off of his head since he was shaking. I knew that he was going to die when he lifted up his head and began looking around. He than lay his head down and slowly stopped breathing. I just talked to him as he drifted away. I wish I knew what happened. All I can think of is that he reacted badly to the medicine for some reason. 
Fly Free Toby


----------



## Mai (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm so sorry about Toby. You obviously cared so much for him. And he was very lucky to have you. 

Sent from my LG-K428 using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Danielle, I'm so sorry to hear of Toby's passing :upset: 

Since he was having problems with his foot, etc., it also could have been a neurological issue such as a stroke. 

He had a good, long life with you, and I know he was cherished beyond measure. May he rest in peace forever! 

My thoughts are with you during this time :hug: 

Meanwhile, I will close this thread. 

If you'd like, you can post a memorial to Toby in the "In Memory" section of the forums.


----------

